# Here's our haunt for 2008



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Some of the pics and video transferred over kind of dark.
Halloween 2008 pictures by scubawidow - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid225.photobucket.com/albums/dd258/scubawidow/Halloween%202008/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@dd258/scubawidow/Halloween%202008/MOV00938

Thank you FE the webcaster worked great!

And Thank you Sickie for the wonderful glue sticks!


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

The webs are to die for!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks great!

I noticed that the account is something like ScubaWidow??

Does someone really like diving or what?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice pics EQ

did you rake all your leaves into the cemetery
garage looks good when al lit up too.


----------

